# [SOLVED] Windows unable to complete the format



## Sorop3

Hello,

I have a 2GB USB stick which I had got from my school and so I don't know the make. The last I used it was like a year ago. Back then it worked fine and then I used to get the Format Drive message popup every time I connected the USB stick. I didn't bother much because I didn't need it at that time.

Now when I try to format the drive it says Windows unable to complete the format. And in the Format menu it says Capacity is *8.00 MB*. I need to backup some file on the USB very urgently.

Any help is appreciated :smile:


----------



## oscer1

*Re: Windows unable to complete the format*

hi,

see if this helps at all. http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f149/usb-flash-drive-format-fix-577182.html


----------



## LMiller7

*Re: Windows unable to complete the format*

When Windows is unable to format a drive it is a pretty good indication that it is failing. Best to replace the USB stick. At 2 GB it is probably old should not be trusted, even if you could get it to format. Flash drives are the least reliable of modern storage media.


----------



## Sorop3

*Re: Windows unable to complete the format*

I tried the Ridgecrop Consultants Ltd program but then I get an error.
*"The drive is too small for FAT32 - there must be at least 64K clusters"*


oscer1 said:


> hi,
> 
> see if this helps at all. http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f149/usb-flash-drive-format-fix-577182.html


_________________________________________________________________

Yea I know its is old but i urgently need it for tomorrow.


LMiller7 said:


> When Windows is unable to format a drive it is a pretty good indication that it is failing. Best to replace the USB stick. At 2 GB it is probably old should not be trusted, even if you could get it to format. Flash drives are the least reliable of modern storage media.


_________________________________________________________________

*But I don't understand why it says the Capacity is 8.00 MB. Have a look at the attached screenshot.*


----------



## oscer1

*Re: Windows unable to complete the format*

well my opinion is get a new one, they are pretty cheap these days. all the time you have spent trying to fix it might not be worth it.


----------



## Sorop3

*Re: Windows unable to complete the format*

Yea. I guess I'll have to get a new one. For now I'll stick with Dropbox.:smile:
:wave:


----------

